# HDDirecTiVo to be announced at CES



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Props to Ron_L at the dbsforums for this bit of news -

http://www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=004178

921, Shmine-21 :lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Oh baby! Give it to me! :dance:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

If this can be verified, I DOGGONE SURE WANT ONE!!! CAN SOMEONE SHOW FRONT AND BACK PICTURES OF THE RECEIVER WHENEVER IT IS SHOWN!!!


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I will finally be able to justify a HDTV setup! Gimme, gimme, gimme!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If the HD DirecTivo hits the maket before the 921 you might just see me put all my Dish equipment up for sale.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Awwwwww c'mon now Scott.....What's Charlie gonna do without his right hand man out here on DBSTalk...Just keep saying..in your best Charlie voice.....921....921.....921....921....:rolling: (Just giving ya some hell Scott.....:wave: )


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

As you may know already Scott, they also have Hartford Locals. 



doooooooooooo it....doooooooooo it.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I would have done it already, my problem is I was a DirecTV customer before (I only had 1 receiver and only had the Sunday Ticket) now I would like to get 2 DirecTivos and 1 HD Tivo but I cant (well the HD Tivo is not out yet) because I am not a new subscriber I have to pay full price for everything.

I just don't have the money at the moment.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Tweeter stores have DirecTiVos in-store (no web sales) for $199 cash-and-carry. The price is available to new and existing customers alike with no installation or contract necessary. Directv might CLAIM they want a 1-year subscription contract, but since you don't sign anything they will back down.

Best Buy also has them (stock is spotty) for $199 for new customers or $249 for existing customers.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

After reading this news about the HDTV PVR from Direct, I am a little skeptical about something. One of the big fights with the Movie/Recording industry is the ability to record HD content. There have been many articles on some of the possible solutions, including charging a price to record an HD event, to making it free, but only available to watch once or twice after recording it. Nothing decided yet, but I wonder if the announced box will receive HD but only record regular broadcasts. If it does record both with no restrictions, this would be a major advancement for Direct. 
(I am a Dish subscriber)


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

TiVo has a press release about HDTiVo's and regular SA TiVo's on their website. I've also posted it here .

Just what I have been saying all along - Just because TiVo doesn't announce a product almost 2 years before producing it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tampa8 _
> *After reading this news about the HDTV PVR from Direct, I am a little skeptical about something. One of the big fights with the Movie/Recording industry is the ability to record HD content. There have been many articles on some of the possible solutions, including charging a price to record an HD event, to making it free, but only available to watch once or twice after recording it. Nothing decided yet, but I wonder if the announced box will receive HD but only record regular broadcasts. If it does record both with no restrictions, this would be a major advancement for Direct.
> (I am a Dish subscriber) *


One of the major uncertainties of the HDTV world has been copy protection and content rights management. AVS Forum has a good article about it. Now that rights management is closer to becoming reality, Hollywood will be satisfied and companies can beging producing recording hardware (like TiVo). DirecTV's new HDTV STB's will have DVI/HDCP outputs. Component outputs may more than likely be "down rezzed" when the copyright flag is turned on.

I've been hearing stuff about the rules for recording PPV being more or less almost finalized. This will play a major role in the deployment of HDTV compatible recording devices.


----------

